# ABU DHABI | Projects & Construction



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Abu Dhabi can be a city that is often ignored because of its neighbour. However, recently the city came up with a urban framework to develop the city into a true world capital. This plan, "Abu Dhabi 2030", provides the structural framework for the city to grow in a controllable manner while keeping the city's culture, heritage and natural environment to make it into a truly great world metropolis. With the city's population expected to triple to 3 million in just 20 years, the city's building, and building BIG. With some reports even claim that the top 10 developments ALONE amount to a total of over $200 billion.

*Map of projects under way.* _- courtesy of The National_
Part | 1 | 2 | 3]


___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Master-planned Projects* 
Some of the big multi-billion doller developments around the city.​

*Capital City* 

*Links:* Forum Thread | Project Brochure (44Mb)

*Notes:*
The biggest single project is the new Capital City for Abu Dhabi - Budgeted at $40 billion, the city is to comprise of all federal ministries, local government offices and embassies. The development will cover 49 million square metres. It is planned as a sustainable, mixed-use city for 370,000 residents as well as major universities, hospitals and knowledge-based employment sectors, federal buildings, embassies and international institutions. Work starts on the Capital City District in 2012 and expected to be completed by 2028.

*Status:* This is a long term project that has only recently been released. No developments within the project are know yet. Its likely to be in its late planning stages with work due to start in 2012.













*Yas Island* 

*Links:* Fourm Thread | Official Site | Yas Marina Circuit Site | Project Video | Aldar's Site

The island is the site of a US$40 billion development project by Aldar Properties. It occupies a total land area of 2,500 hectares, of which 1,700 hectares will be claimed for development. The island will feature attractions such as a world-class motor sports racetrack which will be used to host the Formula One Abu Dhabi Grand Prix from 2009 onwards, a movie theme park by Warner Bros called Warner Bros Movie World, signature hotels, the Ferrari theme park, water park, and the Abu Dhabi destination retail development of 300,000 sq m retail area, links and parkland golf courses, lagoon hotels, marinas, polo clubs, apartments, villas and numerous food and beverage outlets that will create a unique international tourist destination.
The future resident and working population on the island is estimated to be around 110,000.


*Notes:* 


Yas Island will accommodate the worlds first Ferrari theme park. Ferrari World will be the world's largest indoor theme park, and with its distinct red roof its set to be an landmark icon for Yas Island & Abu Dhabi. | Thread 
Yas Mall - A 500 store super regional mall with 296,000m2 of retail space and one of the largest free standing roofs in the world. | Thread - Video 
A world-class motor sports track, 'Yas Marina Circuit' will be used to host the Formula One Abu Dhabi Grand Prix from 2009 onwards. The track will also feature a flagship 5-star hotel. This hotel is built on ether side of the F1 race track and connected via a sky bridge. This will give the appearance of the cars 'driving through the hotel' 
A 18 hole championship golf course will be on the island, The course will include a floodlit driving range, academy course and a 4,000sqm clubhouse. 
The Island will host 3 marinas with the capacity of holding over 1400 yachts.
A Warner Bros. theme park is also expected to open on the island. 
Yas Island water park is also in the planning stages


*Status:* Under construction. The first phase of the development is near completion and expected to be done before November, in time for the Formula 1 GP. Other developments that are under construction including Ferrari world, that will be open in 2010. And the Yas Mall, that has been delayed by a year to 2012. 













*Al Reem Island* 

*Links:* Official Site | Forum Thread | High-res Plot Map | View All The Developments On The Island

*Notes:*
Al Reem Island development is a $30 billion master-planned mixed-use community. The development sits on a natural island just 600 meters of the cost of Abu Dhabi main island. Spread across 6.5 million square meters the island is being built by three developers; Sorouh, Reem Investments, and Tamouh. This 'mega development' is one of the largest under construction in Abu Dhabi and will include a business district, a commercial district and a residential district, transforming the island into a 'city within a city'. Some of the facilities that will be on the island will include; seven schools, golf courses, shopping malls, art galleries and four hospitals. The island is expected to have a population of over 200,000 when complete in 2018.

*Status:* Under construction. The first projects on the island are due to be completed by the end of the year. 












*Saadiyat Island* 

*Links:*  Forum Thread | Official Site

*Notes:*
This is another massive offshore development under way with a budget of more than $28 billion. The island is expected to be the cultural heart of the city. It includes 29 hotels, three marinas, 8,000 residential villas and more than 38,000 apartments. The project also includes museums, concert halls, maritime history centre, three harbours, a park, golf course, sailing club and many leisure and entertainment offerings. Eventually Saadiyat will be home to more than 150,000.

Key projects on the island.

Guggenheim Abu Dhabi | Located at the tip of the island it will be surrounded by water on three sides. Designed by Frank Gehry, it was inspired by industrial studio spaces and reflects the large scale that many contemporary artists work. It will be the largest Guggenheim museum in the world. | *Status:* Land reclamation. 
Louvre Abu Dhabi | Scheduled to open in 2012, the design features a distinctive 183m diameter dome that will appear to hover over the buildings below it. The dome will be web patterned allowing sunlight to pass through it | *Status:* Enabling works ongoing.
Performing Arts Centre | Designed by Zaha Hadid the 62m high building is proposed housing five theatres with a combined seating capacity for 6,300. The Centre may also house an Academy of Performing Arts. The Centre will also house an Academy of Performing Arts. The completion for this is expected around 2013. | *Status:* Land reclamation.
Maritime Museum | The last in the four major projects aligned on Saadiyat’s shoreline. The design features a concrete block that is penetrated by a cave-like opening carved diagonal through the mass as if eroded by the winds. This represents two of the characteristic elements of Abu Dhabi, water and land. | *Status:* Approved.

*Status:* Under construction. The first parts of the island will start opening by the end of the year. 













*Masdar City*

*Links:*  Forum Thread | Official Site | Foster + Partners Site

A $22 billion budget has been allocated for the ambitious Masdar City project, billed as the first zero-carbon, zero-waste city. The city will include a university, commercial, residential and eco-friendly industrial areas. It will depend on solar energy. Masdar City will also be car-free. Around the city will be wind and photovoltaic farms. The city will be built in 7 phases and expected to be complete in 2022.

*Notes:*

Power of the city will come from variety of renewable power sources. First of which is a 40 to 60 megawatt solar power plant, _(part of this is already operational and will supply the power for all construction activity)_. This will later be followed by a larger facility, and additional photovoltaic modules will be placed on rooftops to provide supplemental solar energy totalling 130 megawatts. Wind farms will be established outside the city's perimeter capable of producing up to 20 megawatts, and the city intends to utilise geothermal power as well. In addition, Masdar plans to host the world's largest hydrogen power plant.
Automobiles will be banned within the city; travel will be accomplished via public mass transit and personal rapid transit systems, with existing road and railways connecting to other locations outside the city.
Water management has been planned in an environmentally-sound manner as well. A solar-powered desalination plant will be used to provide the city's water needs, which is stated to be 60 percent lower than similarly sized communities. Approximately 80 percent of the water used will be recycled and waste water will be reused "as many times as possible," with this greywater being used for crop irrigation and other purposes.
In the centre of the city will be Masdar headquarters, this will be the first 'positive energy' mixed used building in the world, producing more energy than it consumes. It will be the world’s greenest office building, yielding zero carbon emissions and zero waste (both liquid and solid) and a sustainable measure beyond LEED platinum. 















 







*Al Raha Beach*

*Links:* Forum Thread | Official Site | Youtube Video | Aldar's Site

*Notes:*
The Development is a massive project and spreads over 5 square kilometres. The development includes construction of 11 precincts that will include hotels, marinas, parks, restaurants as well as leisure facilities. These precincts are known as the following: Al Zeina, Khor Al Raha, Al Bandar, Al Seef, Al Dana, Al Rumaila, Al Nakhel, Al Lissaily, Al Shaleela, Al Razeen, and Al Thurayya. Al Raha Beach complex is another mixed-use project and will cost around $18.5 billion and house up to 120,000 people. Construction started in late 2006 and is expected to be fully complete in 2018.

*Status:* Under construction. The first residents expected to move in early next year. 













*Ghantoot Green City*

*Links:*  Forum Thread

*Notes:*
Ghantoot Green City is a $10 billion mixed use city, located in Ghantoot at Abu Dhabi. The project is understood to cover 60 square kilometres. The project involves the construction of a city with a commercial centre, hotels, office blocks, residential developments, warehousing and light industrial areas. The project is under design. The city will be split into 12 phases, with the first covering 6.2 square kilometres, and it is understood to include residential properties and hotels along the coast. Construction is due to start in the first quarter of 2010 and will take around 10 years to complete.













*Capital Centre*

*Links:* Forum Thread | Official Site

*Notes:*
The project calls for construction a new micro-city of 23 towers, including 6 branded hotels, 4 commercial buildings, 8 residential and serviced apartment complexes and 5 mixed use developments. Also featured in Capital Centre will be a 2.3km waterfront Marina Zone; a proposed monorail and the 'Galleria' - a shopping mall with restaurants, retail outlets, and cinemas. The most distinctive feature of the development will be the iconic 35-storey Capital Gate, which will include a 200+ room five hotel and 20,000 square metres of office and retail space; Capital Gate will rise from the ground in a gravity defying form; its design has already been widely praised for is architectural ingenuity. 













*Mohammad Bin Zayed City*

*Links:*  Forum Thread

*Notes:*
With a budget of $7 billion, Shaikh Mohammad Bin Zayed City is another new city comprising 349 residential towers, with its related Public, Commercial, Retail and Recreational facilities. This development covers approximately five million square meters with related infrastructure, landscaping and community amenities to house a population of about 85,000 people. The development is on the Abu Dhabi-Al Ain highway. Project is expected to start towards the end of the year and finish by the end of 2012. 













*Al Sowwah Island*

*Links:* Forum Thread | Developers Site

*Notes:*
Sowwah Island will be at the heart of Abu Dhabi’s new Central Business District. The development is strategically located between Al Reem Island, Mina Zayed and Abu Dhabi main island. Sowwah Island will also feature an integrated and multi-layered transport network to ensure efficient, convenient access from all areas of Abu Dhabi, including 13 new bridges and a mass transit system with both light and heavy rail. The project will have more than 30,000 permanent residents, and 80,000 office workers by day.

*Status:* Under construction. 










___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Supertall Projects*
A list of developments with a height of at least 300 meters.​



*Central Market*

*Towers:* The Domain | 88F | *382m* ______ *Architect:* Foster + Partners______*Developer:* Aldar
_______ Trust Tower | 60F | 278m
_______ Central Market Hotel | 58F | 255m

*Links:*  Forum Thread | Official Site | Project Video | Foster + Partners Site | Aldar's Site

*Notes:*
Abu Dhabi Central Market is a mixed-use development in Abu Dhabi. The development is set of three towers; the towers will comprise apartments, an Arabian Souk, restaurants, luxury offices, hotels and car parking with capacity of 5,000 cars. The tallest of the three towers will be 382m and is to become Abu Dhabi's tallest building representing the heart of the city. The development is expected to be fully complete by the of 2010.

*Status:* Under construction. All of the towers and the souk rising with the cladding predicted to start shortly.













*A.D.N.O.C. Headquarters*

*Height:* ??F | *335m* 

*Links:* ??

*Notes:*
Abu Dhabi National Oil Company’s new headquarters will become a landmark building in the United Arab Emirates and a symbol of ADNOC’s status as one of the most prominent oil and gas companies in the world. In addition to office space, this magnificent tower will include a Corniche Club, the Supreme Petroleum Council and Crisis Management Centre, the Heritage Museum and other supporting facilities. The tower will also have a Gold or Platinum LEED Certification, reducing its impact on the environment.

*Status:* Demo/Ground work.













*The Landmark*

*Height:* 72F | *324m* _______ *Architect:* Pelli Clarke Pelli

*Links:*  Forum Thread

*Notes:*
The mixed-use tower and is located on the Abu Dhabi Corniche. The tower will have 72 floors above ground with 5 basement levels for parking. The height of the tower is 324 metres and will be the second tallest in Abu Dhabi (_after Central Market_). The tower will include offices, shops, restaurants, a sky garden and penthouses. The total built up area is of the tower is 205,000 square metres. Completion is due around the middle next of next year.

*Status:* Under Construction. The tower is about half way up with the cladding catching up. 













*Gate District*

*Towers:* Sky Tower | 74F | *310m* _______ *Architect:* Arquitectonica
_______ Sun Tower | 65F | 2??m
_______ Gate Towers | 65F | 250m _(X4)_


*Links:* Forum Thread | Official Site | Architects Site

*Notes:* 
The project involves construction of 2 elliptical shaped towers named the Sky and Sun Towers. The towers are connected by a common podium. The Sky Tower comprises 5 basement levels, a ground floor, a mezzanine floor, 5 podium levels and 74 additional floors. 1st floor to 39th floor has been dedicated for commercial purpose, while the 40th floor to 74th floor has been dedicated for residential purpose. The Sun Tower is completely residential and comprises 5 basement levels, a ground floor, a mezzanine floor, 5 podium levels and 63 additional floors.

*Status:* Under construction. Both Sky & Sun Towers have topped out and due to be complete March next year. The 4 gate towers are now rising.













*Etihad Towers*

*Towers:* Tower 1 | 70F | 277m _______ *Architect:* DBI Design 
_______ Tower 2 | 79F | *305m*
_______ Tower 3 | 62F | 260m
_______ Tower 4 | 61F | 234m 
_______ Tower 5 | 56F | 217m

*Links:* Fourm Thread | Official Site | Project Video

*Notes:*
The project is a prestigious mixed use development approximately 460,000m2 composed of a total of five towers from 56 to 79 floors, a large multi level podium and four level underground parking with a capacity of more than 5,000 cars. In 2006, Cansult Maunsell was awarded the preparation of Construction Document Stage Documents and Drawings and Construction Supervision by H.E. Sheikh Suroor Bin Mohammed Al Nahyan. The construction of enabling works started in July 2006 and the project is scheduled to be completed by mid 2010.

*Status:* All 5 towers rising, cladding also being installed quickly. They could be topped out within a month or two.













*Tameer Towers*

*Towers:* Commercial Tower | 74F | *300m*
_______ Tower A | 62F | 222m
_______ Tower B | 62F | 222m
_______ Tower C | 42F | 145m
_______ Tower D | 42F | 145m
_______ Hotel Tower | 30F | 102m

*Links:*  Forum Thread | Official Site

*Notes:*
This development consists of a 74-storey 'diamond-shaped' commercial tower, two 62-storey towers, and two 42-storey towers and a seven-star luxury hotel. The project will also include a private marina and a carnal. The main icon of the development is the comersial tower that is split at the base to straddle the canal and pedestrian walkway that connect the Central Park and the sea. The total built up area of commercial towers is 169,437 square metres while the total built up area of residential towers is 317,304 square metres, and the cost of the project is set to be around $1.6 billion. 

*Status:* Foundations complete. Now on hold, unclear when construction will restart.













*The Wings*

*Towers:* Residential Tower | 72F | *300m* 
_______ Commercial Tower | 72F | *300m*

*Links:* Forum Thread | Official Site | Project Brochure

*Notes:*
Situated on the spectacular Najmat Marina and commanding the most enviable location on Al-Reem Island, The Wings soar to more than 300 metres high with incomparable views of the Abu Dhabi skyline and the azure waters of The Arabian Gulf.

*Status:* Information still unclear with these towers, however its anticipated that the main contractor will be on site by October. 












_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Other Projects*
This includes some of the 'smaller' projects through out Abu Dhabi. 
In the list there are also longer term master-planned developments that haven't been released.​

*Mina Zayed* | Another large mega project to redevelop the Mina Zayed port at the tip of Abu Dhabi. | *Status:* Planning stages, first two designs scrapped.

*Hudayriat Island* | This large island is located just off the South-West coast of Abu Dhabi's main island and is apparently next on the development agenda. The southern part of the island has been designated for housing as part of the 2030 plan, while the Northern part is being developed by the Department of Presidential Affairs, which has not given details of its plans. | *Status:* Planning Stages.

*Lulu Island* | Another large island master plan situated just off the Abu Dhabi corniche. This will be made up of mainly low-rise residential, leisure, tourism facilities. However a single tall landmark tower called the "Oyster Shell" has been approved on the island and from the images seen looks like a supertall. 

*Arzanah* | A Dh18.5 billion complex surrounding the iconic Zayed Stadium. The project will be made up of a number residential towers housing 18,000 people, a new mall and a sports medicine centre. It will also be a major sporting location with a new aquatics centre, international tennis complex, ice ring and bowling centre in addition to the Zayed Stadium. | *Status:* First phase Under Construction.

*Nation Towers* | A set of two high-rise building joined at the top via a sky bridge. The buildings will contain a 5 star hotel, residential apartments, offices and a shopping mall at its base. | *Status:* Preparation.

*Nurai Island* | This is a 130,000 square metre island located northeast of Saadiyat Island. The island will compose of; one boutique luxury hotel resort, 31 beachfront estates and 36 water villas. The only way of assessing this small island is by boat or helicopter and will be home to some of the worlds super rich. | *Status:* Under Construction. Completion expected December 2010.

*Al Ghadeer* | Located along the edge of the Abu Dhabi-Dubai border this is a large Dh20 billion master-planned community. It will be home to 18,000 residents. More than 6,000 homes will be constructed within the six villages that make up Al Ghadeer. The project will also contain, seven mosques, seven schools, sports clubs, community centres, retail outlets, numerous restaurants and cafés and cinemas. | *Status:* Unknown.

*Al Reef Villas* | The Al Reef project comprises 2,500 villas and 1,500 apartments. The project will be developed over 10 million square feet of land and will include all facilities such as schools, play areas, malls and gardens. | *Status:* Under Construction.

*Abu Dhabi Marina* | A mixed-use community located in the capital's Al Bateen area. | *Status:* Unknown.

*Khaldiya Palace Rotana* | A series of mid-rise hotel and residential buildings, its located directly opposite 'Emirates Palace Hotel'. It will contain 400 rooms, suites and serviced apartments between the buildings. Completion could be done before the end of the year. | *Status:* Under construction. Most of the structural work complete, internal works ongoing. 

*Bridgeway Abu Dhabi* | An 11 story mixed used development located next to the Zayed Stadium, just outside of the 'Arzanah' development. The building will contain a 5 star hotel, offices, residential apartments, restaurants and a shopping mall on the ground floor. | *Status:* Under construction.

*Danat Al Emarat Hospital* | This 21-floor hospital will be for women and children only and will contain 160 private rooms and state-of-the-art facilities over a 92,000m2 area. | *Status:* Construction is set to start this year and it will be completed by 2011.

*Al Shamkha* | Is a huge residential development spread over 4,300 hectares which will provide over 10,000 new villas in 43 neighborhoods. The project is located 50 km south of Abu Dhabi Island and the anticipated population that will reside within the new master plan is could amount to over 200,000. *Status:* Unknown.

*Qasr Al Sarab* | A tradition Arabian retreat located 90mins from Abu Dhabi airport and 7km from the main highway. The project is mainly residential and will include 52 villas with 154 guest rooms. | *Status:* Under construction. 

*Coconut Island* | The developmnt is located on a small island in 'the heart' of Abu Dhabi. The island includes a high-end residential community, stunning lagoon, a marina, a world class spa, a new Ritz-Carlton hotel. The resort is due to open in 2011. | *Status:* Land reclamation complete.

*Dolphin Island* | Located just east of the Al Reem development, this project is a 40 acer leisure and tourism island in the shape of three dolphins. The island will house a resort hotel, spa and sauna pavilion, sport centre, mosque, restaurants and nightclubs. | *Status:* Land reclamation. 

*Helix Hotel* | The Helix is the centerpiece of a new waterfront development adjacent to Zaha Hadid’s dune-like Sheikh Zayed Bridge. The hotel boasts a legion of luxury amenities, standout among them a rooftop deck with glass-bottom swimming pool. *Status:* Approved.

*ADIC HQ* | A development of two 25 storey iconic twin towers. The building will house the 'Abu Dhabi Investment Council' and can accommodate upto 2,100 workers when complete. | *Status:* Under construction. 

*Capital Plaza* | It covers the construction of five towers, ranging in height from 30 to 45 storeys on a seven-storey retail podium and a four-level basement car park. Three of the towers will be residential, providing a total of 260 apartments, one tower will house a 250 room hotel, while the fifth and final tower will be 25,000 square metre office building. | *Status:* Topped out.

*Desert Island* | It will consist of eight islands and an onshore gate providing a multitude of experiences encompassing a nature reserve, a cultural destination and a showcase for world-class environmental, conservation and ecological tourism, including the Arabian National Park. | *Status:* Under construction.

*Danet Abu Dhabi* | a landmark real estate project costing Dh34 billion, has been announced in the capital to develop 34 multi-storied commercial and residential towers, green areas, hotels, shopping malls and entertainment facilities. | *Status:* Under construction.


*:dance2:...Page under construction, keep checking for updates...:dance2:​*
Any new projects, information, or basically anything related to Abu Dhabi free free to post here. I will add any relevant information to the list when I have time.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Excellent thread. It would be good to add in progress pictures of each project as well. :cheers:


----------



## Whiteeclipse (Mar 31, 2005)

WOW, I'm speechless, very impressive.


----------



## Buyckske Ruben (Aug 4, 2007)

Very very good overvieuw  :cheers: of all the great developments. 

But i dont clearly see each development on a map or the location in Abu Dhabi itself.


But nothing less very nice !!!


----------



## saigon2020 (Dec 28, 2008)

fantastic^^


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

malec said:


> Excellent thread. It would be good to add in progress pictures of each project as well.


Adding construction pic's did cross my mind but I don't want to overwhelm the page with pictures. Personally, I thought links to there threads would be enough if people really wanted to know the progress. Over time I will write the construction statuses of each project to give a clear picture of what's happening with the development. Give me time though..

Also note, the information displayed on the page at the moment is only about half of what I intend to have when its fully complete. Including a map for the people who are unfamiliar with the locations.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

I hope Masdar city will be a great succes so we can use the knowledge en technology in the future for cleaner city's.

Especially these 2 points. I'm very curious te see if we really can build a city without cars.
# Power of the city will come from variety of renewable power sources. First of which is a 40 to 60 megawatt solar power plant, (part of this is already operational and will supply the power for all construction activity). This will later be followed by a larger facility, and additional photovoltaic modules will be placed on rooftops to provide supplemental solar energy totalling 130 megawatts. Wind farms will be established outside the city's perimeter capable of producing up to 20 megawatts, and the city intends to utilise geothermal power as well. In addition, Masdar plans to host the world's largest hydrogen power plant.
# Automobiles will be banned within the city; travel will be accomplished via public mass transit and personal rapid transit systems, with existing road and railways connecting to other locations outside the city.


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

New proposal.

*Abu Dhabi National Oil Company*

Targeting Gold or Platinum LEED Certification, the *1100' (335m) tall * Abu Dhabi National Oil Company’s new headquarters will become a landmark building in the United Arab Emirates and a symbol of ADNOC’s status as one of the most prominent oil and gas companies in the world. In addition to office space, this magnificent tower will include a Corniche Club, the Supreme Petroleum Council and Crisis Management Centre, the Heritage Museum and other supporting facilities. 

CKC is responsible for the structural engineering of all horizontal framing systems. A hybrid beam/slab design including bonded post-tensioning, high-strength welded wire reinforcing, and reinforcing bar is being used.

Apparently the completion of this is arround 2014, so it will still be a year or two until work starts.


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

For those who wanted a map.
See how much of Abu Dhabi is under construction or in planning.

*Map of projects under way.*
Part | 1 | 2 | 3

I will add it to the first post as well.


----------



## Tounsi (Feb 12, 2008)

Adam2707 said:


> For those who wanted a map.
> See how much of Abu Dhabi is under construction or in planning.
> 
> *Map of projects under way.*
> ...




How far is Abu Dhabi from Dubai City?? It seems like one day the to metropolis will become one huge megacity ....^^


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Tounsi said:


> How far is Abu Dhabi from Dubai City?? It seems like one day the to metropolis will become one huge megacity ....^^


Well the distance depends on where your measuring too/from. For example, if your measuring from Abu Dhabi city to Dubai's creek area _(where Dubai started from)_ its about 127km/79miles. But if your measuring to the Dubai border _(where the mega-projects end)_ its about 70km/43miles~. But it wont ever become a huge mega metropolis. Mainly because, on the Abu Dhabi side of the border, huge areas of land have been designated for wildlife protection to prevent this from happening. And the city has limited its growth to a small area of the emirate.

If your really interested look here, you can see the protected zones and growth limits. _Go to Urban Structure Framework Plans (Part 1)_.


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

These are some pic's of the Yas Island development with the new F1 track.
Can you believe this is supposed to be ready in November. :nuts:

Both pic's posted by *Ro.Bi.*

Marina Hotel:


Ferrari World:


---------------------

A quick article showing the scale of the workforce on site now...

*137,680,653 man hours on Yas Island*

On Yas Island, 41,000 construction workers are in a race to finish in time for the Abu Dhabi Grand Prix in November. The island is one of the most frenetic and orchestrated construction sites in the country and is coming online just as more than a dozen new hotels, apartment buildings and offices are also opening. *The enormity of the exertion underway at Yas can be found in its kitchens, which go through 17 tonnes of rice and 156,000 pieces of chapatti bread a day, not to mention 250 tonnes of chicken a month.* 

Link

:runaway:


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Masdar Eco City Centre, Masdar





















Giant umbrellas, with a design based on the principles of sunflowers, will provide moveable shade in the day, store heat, then close and release the heat at night in the plaza of a new eco-city in the United Arab Emirates.

The ‘sunflower umbrellas’ are one aspect of the winning design by the international practice Laboratory for Visionary Architecture [LAVA] for the city centre for Masdar in the UAE - the world’s first zero carbon, zero waste city powered entirely by renewable energy sources.

Masdar is a planned city located 17 kilometres from Abu Dhabi. A government initiative, the city is being constructed over seven phases and is due to be completed by 2016.

The design for the city centre, now revealed, includes a plaza, five-star hotel, long stay hotel, a convention centre and entertainment complex and retail facilities. LAVA, a firm of just two years standing, won the design in an international competition against several hundred entries and strong competition from some of the world’s most high profile architects. Founder Chris Bosse said: "Masdar City is the world’s most prestigious project focusing on sustainable energy design. It is the city of the future and a global benchmark for sustainable urban development. We believe in the Masdar slogan 'One day all cities will be like this'".

The solar powered ‘sunflower’ umbrellas capture the sun’s rays during the day, fold at night releasing the stored heat, and open again the next day. They follow the projection of the sun to provide continuous shade during the day and can be used anywhere in the world including deserts said Bosse.

Masdar City will be a showcase in all things sustainable and some exciting elements include a magnetic public transport system which includes individual pods that drive you to your destination using solar power, sustaining the city's car-free policy; Building façades which can be angled to offset or optimise solar glare; Materials on wall surfaces which respond to changing temperatures and contain minimal embedded energy; Water features that can be stored underground during the day and at night trickle or flow strongly, triggered by passersby; Interactive light poles, inspired by the oasis fire, that transform the plaza into a 3-dimensional interactive media installation; Interactive, heat sensitive technology that activates lighting in response to pedestrian traffic and mobile phone usage; and Roof gardens that integrate food production, energy generation, water efficiency and the reuse of organic food waste.

East and west are fused in the plaza design inspired by both the oasis, as the epicenter of Arabic nomadic life, and the iconic piazza of historical European cities. The organic forms created by the forces of natural erosion in geographical landmarks such as great canyons and wadis are the design inspiration behind the key buildings in the city centre.


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Another update on the Yas Marina Circuit, again taken by *Ro.Bi*

Marina Hotel:


Other hotels on Yas Island:
 


Further some pictures from the Yacht Club & the Race/Sun Tower:

Yacht Club & Sun Tower:
 

Sun Tower:


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Abu Dhabi has just turned down a proposal for the world's tallest building!



Adam2707 said:


> *224-story building for Abu Dhabi?*
> 
> The Los Angeles Times is reporting today that a $3.5bn, 224-story skyscraper is "under consideration by an Abu Dhabi planning committee". (The Burj Dubai, tallest building in the world, is about 162 floors...)
> 
> ...



And a few days later...



Adam2707 said:


> *Abu Dhabi says no to world’s tallest building*
> 
> 
> *A proposal for a 224-storey building in Abu Dhabi has been turned down,* according to a group of architects, designers and businessmen promoting the building.
> ...



*View the full UAE thread*


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Also some updates on the Yas Marina Circuit if anyone's interested..



Ro.Bi. said:


> Here is an update again regarding the Marina Circuit.
> Today the first test rounds have been absolved on the track by a F1 car and a couple of other cars (Porsche - not sure, and a couple of Audis). :banana:


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

Nobody wants to comment at all? 
Anyway....

*Yas Island*

1 month today till qualifying starts!! :banana:
Some aerial pictures 27th September.






















Ro.Bi. said:


> Some light effects on the Marina Hotel and on the Sun Tower (facing towards Start/Finishing line)
> 
> Yas Marina Hotel:
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Capital Gate | 160m | 35fl*

- Worlds most leaning building @ 18 degrees
- Core expected to top out next month (Oct)
- Completion due next year

Following Pictures Taken by *Bu Maitha* (28th Sept)


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Very interesting and ambitious! The quality and quantity of the projects is impressive.


----------



## Adam2707 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Zayed University's marvel design:*


















































Full story >> http://archive.gulfnews.com/articles/09/09/13/10348530.html <<


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> 24 Jul 2011
> http://www.zawya.com/story.cfm/sidZAWYA20110725031859/Mideasts_Longest_Tunnel_To_Open_This_Year
> *Mideast's longest tunnel to open this year*
> 
> ...


wow!! any map??


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

*Etihad Towers*









> View image in original size

http://www.archdaily.com/201654/2011-skyscraper-trends/#more-201654


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

el palmesano said:


> wow!! any map??


From the project website : http://www.ssbd.ae/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^ thanks!! really huge!!

seems a good investiment for the city


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

05 February 2012








by Filippo Photos


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*New 62km road to link Abu Dhabi-Dubai by 2014*
Khaleej Times
7 February 2012, 7:17 AM

ABU DHABI — The Department of Transport (DoT) has invited bids for the construction of a new 62km-long Abu Dhabi-Dubai dual carriageway, it was announced here on Monday.

The Dh2 billion project (E311), which is expected to be completed by the end of 2014, will start from the end of Emirates Road in Seih Shuoaib and go through Al Maha Forest and Khalifa Port Industrial Zone (B) and connect the Sweihan Road (E20) interchange.

The new main road is expected to accommodate up to 7,000 vehicles per hour.

The DoT, through this project, aims to alleviate traffic congestion on the current main road connecting Abu Dhabi and Dubai (E11), and provide a new strategic link between the two most populated emirates in the country, as well as create new entrances to the city of Abu Dhabi, the Abu Dhabi International Airport, Yas and Saadiyat Islands.

The new E311 will serve the Khalifa Port Area and the South Shamkha, Wathba and Baniyas residential areas and labour accommodations, and will be for both heavy and light vehicles.

The road will also cater to the new Khalifa Industrial Zone (KIZAD) (A) and (B) in Abu Dhabi at Taweelah as the road is being designed to accommodate up to 7,000 vehicles per hour. In addition, it will also facilitate connectivity to Al Ain as it links up with E22 (Abu Dhabi–Al Ain main road) and the rest of the main road network in Abu Dhabi emirate.

The construction of the road will be executed through two tenders. The first tender is to construct 34km with three interchanges; the second will be for the construction of 28km road and will also include three new interchanges and the modification of an existing interchange.

About 830-metre-high light columns at a gap of 300 metres will light up the road. It will provide ample lighting at night and will follow best sustainable standards, which would reduce energy consumption, be environment friendly and reduce operational cost.

For optimal road safety, the road will feature six laybys, three in each direction at 20km intervals and a rainwater drainage as well as a fencing on both sides to prevent herds of animals from crossing it.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Abu Dhabi approves host of development projects*
Khaleej Times 
24 January 2012, 6:45 AM

ABU DHABI — The Abu Dhabi Executive Council on Monday reviewed and approved a number of ongoing and new infrastructure projects, setting up 24 new public schools, over 4,000 villas for citizens, extension of roads and new industrial zones.

The meeting was chaired by General Shaikh Mohammed bin Zayed Al Nahyan, Crown Prince of Abu Dhabi and Deputy Supreme Commander of the UAE Armed Forces, who is also the chairman of the council. The meeting was also attended by Deputy Chairman Shaikh Hazza bin Zayed Al Nahyan, National Security Advisor.

The council approved a number of new development projects in the emirate, especially in the areas of social services, housing, health and education. The new projects to be developed in Abu Dhabi city and its suburbs, Al Ain and its outskirts and Al Gharbia (Western Region) also include new health facilities and rehabilitation facilities with two new autism centres.

The council gave approval for construction, renovation and infrastructure projects in Liwa, Ghiyathi, Al Hayr, Al Showaib, Bida Al Mutawa’a, Mazyed, Um Ghafa, Nemah, Al Salamat, Umm Al Ashtan and Alybanh.

Additional infrastructure projects will be implemented in a number of other residential districts in the north of Al Wathba, Al Falah, Mohammed bin Zayed City and other neighbourhoods on the outskirts of Abu Dhabi city.

According to a report by the official Emirates News Agency (Wam), the North Wathba project is one of the largest residential projects to have been approved to date. It covers an area of 4,178 hectares and, on completion, will provide 13,150 new residential plots. The 2012 projects also include a total of 7,608 residential villas for its citizens.

The meeting also approved the budget for infrastructure works at Khalifa Industrial Zone (KIZAD) for the new Shaikh Khalifa Port. The first operations at the new port are expected to commence on September 1.

The council also approved projects to develop new terminal facilities at the Abu Dhabi International Airport. The new terminal building has an area of 700,000 square metres and will be able to handle 27 million passengers a year. It is planned to be open in the fourth quarter of 2016.

The meeting further reviewed and approved the Al Mafraq-Ghuwaifat Highway, connecting the emirate to the Saudi border.

The project includes the development and expansion of the current road by 246km and the building of 15 new overhead interchanges. This will enhance traffic flow, ensure the security and safety of the road users and keep pace with the economic growth. It should have a significant impact on the growth of the Abu Dhabi transport sector. 

The second major road project is the extension and expansion of the existing Truck Road, linking Emirates Road in Dubai.

The meeting further discussed the emirate’s metro project that has been designed and planned under the Abu Dhabi Vision 2030.

The council also approved construction and maintenance of drain systems in Abu Dhabi, Al Ain and the Western Region.

The new projects also include 14 healthcare facilities and a world-class rehabilitation centre. This continues the process of upgrading the level of healthcare to serve the community and delivering better and more uniform health services to all areas of Abu Dhabi.

One of the new facilities to be built is the Abu Dhabi Cleveland Clinic, which will provide world-class services in the specialist areas of cardiac, digestive, gastrointestinal, neurological and ophthalmological medicines.

In industrial development, the meeting approved two new industrial zones in Ruwais and Medinat Zayed in the Western Region. The Ruwais industrial zone will cover an area of 14 square kilometres and will focus on the chemical, petrochemical, plastic manufacturing, oil and gas, cement, building and logistics industries. 

The Madinat Zayed industrial zone will focus on the oil and gas, food manufacturing and logistics’ industries and will cover an area of 2.5 square kilometres. Both the industrial zones will provide employment to the people in that region.

The development of an auto city which will be located adjacent to the Industrial City Abu Dhabi (ICAD) in Mussafah was approved. It will act as a cluster development for all auto-related businesses and is intended to serve the future growth needs of the automobile sector in Abu Dhabi. 

The Shams solar power plant is scheduled to be operational by August and will contribute 100MW to the Abu Dhabi power grid. Approval has also been given for the construction of the Sir Baniyas wind farm. Both of these projects will help support the government’s vision of having seven per cent of its energy needs supplied by renewable energy. 

For the law enforcement agencies, the council approved a number of projects by the Abu Dhabi Police to provide high-end security and training infrastructure facilities to ensure that the already high standards of safety and security are maintained and enhanced.

The council also approved projects proposed by the Abu Dhabi Education Council for the establishment of 24 new schools, and the refurbishment of 10 existing schools.

Accommodation projects for teachers have also been provided to ensure that quality staff will be prepared to work in remote areas. “These investments are in line with the government’s stated plans to provide an international standard education system for all of its citizens,” the council said in a statement.

Budgets and opening dates were approved for the museum projects in the cultural district on Saadiyat Island. These include the Shaikh Zayed Museum, Louvre Abu Dhabi, Guggenheim Museum, and Emirates Museum and will rank Abu Dhabi as a world-class tourist destination. 

Two additional projects were approved for the redesigning and building of a new Al Ain National Museum and the design and development of the cultural Hili site. These two projects will significantly contribute to the historical material and cultural heritage of Abu Dhabi, raising awareness of Abu Dhabi’s deep ancestral history, and adding value to Unesco’s international heritage collection.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*THE LANDMARK, 72F Res, 330m*









http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6102/6283778525_f980f001c0_o.jpg

Skyline close-up by arcanegazebo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*The Landmark* already has a dedicated thread in this section : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=381077

You don't need to repeat the post here.


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Etihad Towers *


kanye said:


> 4 October 2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...











http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricstephens/5830943499/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6368822765/


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

*Abu Dhabi skyline *
as of February 2012








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6370788983/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Once again, the *Etihad Towers* have a dedicated thread in this very section at : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=516893

In fact, they are completed and the thread has been archived.

Please make a better effort to search through the section to avoid duplication.


----------



## Azrain98 (Nov 27, 2011)

ABU DHABI <<<<<<<<<<< THE BEST CITY


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6368822765/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6923102037/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*ADIB awarded Green Building Certification*
(WAM)
Khaleej Times
9 February 2012, 2:18 PM










ABU DHABI - Abu Dhabi Islamic Bank (ADIB) announced today that it had been awarded the LEED Pre-Certification for Gold Rating from the US Green Building Council for its proposed new headquarters on Airport Road in Abu Dhabi.

The under construction building will be ready by 2013 and become first to have received such a certification in the UAE.

The new ADIB HQ building has applied best practice design principles. It has concentrated on minimizing energy and water intake and waste output, maximizing recycling and environmental quality. Energy efficiency measures have resulted in cost savings of almost 23.1% and it uses 47.4% less water than a conventional building. Its atrium air conditioning saves 50% energy by utilizing displacement ventilation. The waste recycling strategy plan will provide an estimated saving of 50% yearly on Abu Dhabi Municipality charges.

Tirad Mahmoud, CEO of ADIB said: “We are mindful of the UAE government’s target of a 20% reduction in carbon footprint by 2015. Our new headquarters demonstrate our support which is confirmed by the Gold LEEDS certification. Recognizing innovative construction methods, sustainable use of resources and a design that prioritizes the needs of the wider environment and society, we have demonstrated that we are an environmentally aware bank. We are looking to further reduce the consumption of the bank’s energy, water and consumables as we contribute to the development of an eco-friendly UAE.”


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6923102037/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6931452175/

Abu Dhabi by Jari Kurittu, on Flickr


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*SOM design major new medical facility in Abu Dhabi in joint venture with TILKE and ICME*

http://www.worldarchitecturenews.com/index.php?fuseaction=wanappln.projectview&upload_id=19653


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

seems really good hospital


----------



## Minsk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Al Dar Headquarters / MZ Architects*

Architects: MZ Architects
Location: Al Raha Beach, Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates
Owner & Developer: Al Dar Properties
Project Manager: Al Dar Laing O’Rourke Construction
Civil, Mechanical and Electrical Engineer: ARUP
Facade Design and Construction: Josef Gartner
Total built-up Area (including basement): 123,000 sqm
Cost: AED 1,000,000,000
Completion: Jan 2010
Photographs: Courtesy of MZ Architects

http://www.archdaily.com/240524/al-dar-headquarters-mz-architects/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great building


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

This tower opposite of the WTC Office tower at the corner of the Hamdan street, tall enough n still rising.. :cheers:







The Residential Tower n The Creek Tower


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ very complete coverage of Abu Dhabi's projects bro *ocean* well done kay:


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

Ur welcome bro Eurico.

Wish can meet u at village next week, in Jakarta now.. :cheers:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Louvre Abu Dhabi



m-man said:


> http://www.constructionweekonline.com/article-27121-first-gallery-constructed-at-abu-dhabi-louvre/





m-man said:


>





m-man said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MARINA SQUARE (14 high-rise waterfront towers)




bizzybonita said:


>





Ahmoody said:


> Marina Square on Hold???


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REEM ISLAND



mohammed ghani said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ahmoody said:


> Here's an update on Al Aziz Mosque in Marina Square


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

REEM ISLAND



Ahmoody said:


> These are some pics for the construction going on Reem Island's Marina Square, Marina Bay and Shams Abu Dhabi, I'll try to keep you guys updated with more pics from all over the Island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LEAF TOWER , 260m 60F 



Ahmoody said:


> Construction is going great on this tower I see lots of movement there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ROGERS STIRK HARBOUR UNVEILS WATERFRONT SKYSCRAPERS FOR FIRST MIDDLE EAST JOB
SEPTEMBER 16, 2014 AMY FREARSON





























http://topic-hub.com/architecture/2...rfront-skyscrapers-for-first-middle-east-job/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi's new super mall: Build it and they will come?






































(CNN) -- On a man-made island in the Middle East, the world's newest super mall sits empty -- for now.


Inside, water fountains shoot into the air, giant plasma screens flash advertisements, escalators rise and fall; their only admirers are the odd construction worker.
Missing from this scene are the shoppers.
But come November, Abu Dhabi's 235,000 square meter Yas Mall plans to open its doors to 20 million visitors per year.


VIDEO


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Cruise Terminal


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SAADIYAT ISLAND



m-man said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

SAADIYAT ISLAND



m-man said:


>





DR.SHREJMAN said:


> Future Resorts Plots in Sadiyat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

LOUVRE ABU DHABI MUSEUM












m-man said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Ansam, Yas Island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cmajewsk said:


> Here are some new renders at the site...enjoy . It's strange that all the houses are just facing the other houses in Marina Village and not Lulu Island and the city.





BeestonLad said:


> Took this a week ago
> Abu Dhabi Construction by ashtomar1984, on Flickr


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Louvre Abu Dhabi:








​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^



m-man said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UNDER C: Presidential Palace



Gabriel900 said:


> Scroll Right!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

YAS MALL (Yas Island)



mangalore mania said:


> Y A S M A L L by SaHiL mUhSiN, on Flickr
> 
> Y A S M A L L by SaHiL mUhSiN, on Flickr





mangalore mania said:


> Y A S M A L L by SaHiL mUhSiN, on Flickr


----------



## IvanovB (May 26, 2016)

I was in Abu Dhabi coupleof months ago and must say I liked it more than Dubai.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Even though this ain't a tourism report thread, but care to explain why?


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Abu Dhabi Louvre:


hosting imagenes​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PROJECT: AL MARYAH ISLAND



BeestonLad said:


> Took this at the weekend... Now that the bridge next to the Rosewood is complete (has been for a while now) they will need to reconfigure this whole road junction to allow the road to link in with 7th Street / Zayed The First Street / Electra Street / Whatever name you want to call it!
> 
> 2016-07-24_03-33-15 by Mart A, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TOPPED OUT: Presidential Palace



Gabriel900 said:


> Matt Giesbrecht





Dandoon said:


> print screen windows xp


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

UNDER C: ROTANA RESORT SAADIYAT BEACH, ?F Hotel (Saadiyat Island)












Gabriel900 said:


> Well under construction


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque Visitors Centre And Plaza


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

GROUND WORKS: REEM MALL



Emarati2009 said:


>





BeestonLad said:


> As of yesterday
> 
> 20160713_070913 by Mart A, on Flickr


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> Sheikh Zayed Grand Mosque Visitors Centre And Plaza




This is already under construction?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1825619


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Maryah Central












Emarati2009 said:


> Al Maryah Central


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Abu Dhabi Project Resumes Work Following Redesign


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

TOPPED OUT: HORIZON TOWERS, 63F+44F (City of Light)












isicman said:


> Cladding reached half height on parts of the tall tower
> 
> Good progress on the small tower, almost cladded to the top.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

ABU DHABI INTERNATIONAL AIRPORT EXPANSION



KWI said:


> 26.05.2016 г.


----------



## cilindr0 (Aug 8, 2012)

Any news about the Abu Dhabi Louvre? It was not supposed to open this year?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Abu Dhabi to have world’s tallest indoor climbing wall on Yas Island*





















> Abu Dhabi’s growing list of attractions is set to include the world’s tallest indoor climbing wall and its widest skydiving chamber – housed in a giant futuristic multi-sided diagonal cube on Yas Island.
> 
> Developer Miral said the US$100 million "Clymb" is scheduled to open next to Yas Mall in 2018. Work is already under way and the project is 35 per cent complete as of the beginning of this month.
> 
> ...


http://www.thenational.ae/business/...ds-tallest-indoor-climbing-wall-on-yas-island


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

PROJECT: AL MARYAH ISLAND



Adam2707 said:


> Unfortunately it looks like they haven't started on the towers yet.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Reem Island

Residential tower for Sheikh Suroor on plot RT2-C18



Gabriel900 said:


> https://www.protenders.com/projects/residential-tower-for-sheikh-suroor


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Al Ain Stadium



Adam2707 said:


> Couldn't' find a thread for it but came across this.
> 
> 181452817
> 
> The stadium looks great, not keen on the rest.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Rixos Saadiyat Island 



DubTown said:


> Rixos Saadiyat Island is a 5 star hotel project consisting of 361, 13 villas, 5 restaurants and a Spa with an area of 846 m², based on a land of 77.500 m² located in Saadiyat Island, Abu Dhabi.
> Location: Abu Dhabi Saadiyat Island
> Construction Site : 67.000 m²
> Construction Period: 13 Month
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*AL HUDAYRIAT ISLAND (Abu Dhabi)*












Hamad- said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cmajewsk said:


> Al Hudayriat Island Update:
> 
> Nice to see they are using an entire lane for bikes on the bridge to get there. At 1:17 you can see cycle track on the island.
> 
> ...





cmajewsk said:


> *The Cove*
> 
> Massive beach beach-side development at Al Hudayriat island in Abu Dhabi. The project looks like it will be completed this year by Modon. It looks like it will be a destination for many different tastes with shops and restaurants, a track, pitch, trails, beach club, water sports, and other attractions, etc... I like how they have dedicated at least a large part of the island to the public, instead of a giant housing/commercial development. We'll see what happens to the southeastern part of the island when it undergoes development in the future, but for now this has really been great for the Emirate of Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*BAPS Hindu Mandir*

*Location: *








BAPS Hindu Mandir


★★★★★ · Templo hindú · P6




www.google.es





*



Prayers for UAE during concrete pouring ceremony of Hindu temple

Click to expand...

*


> ‘Visitors to see parts of temple with hand-carved stones before Expo 2020’
> 
> 
> 
> ...















































No steel reinforcement will be used in construction of Abu Dhabi Hindu temple


A large group from the Indian diaspora in the UAE, led by senior Indian diplomats and temple priests were present at the event.



www.khaleejtimes.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*JINKO SOLAR Solar Project in Abu Dhabi*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Al Qana Project in Abu Dhabi*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Strategic Tunnel Enhancement Program - STEP *


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Eagle Agro Project - Mangrove Park, Al Jubail Island*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Reem Mall 



















*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SAADIYAT ISLAND*

*new masterplan "Saadiyat Grove"*












prinzdan92 said:


> This is the new masterplan is called "Saadiyat Grove" It will include apartments, offices, retail area and two hotels of 3 and 4 stars.
> here you have the youtube video link:










detlev said:


> Is the pilling work for the lvmh shopping mall we are seeing?


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Abrahamic House of Fraternity*



isicman said:


> *UAE vision of interfaith harmony takes shape in Abrahamic House of Fraternity*
> 
> It will be a place for religious tolerance and education, bringing faiths together and sending a message of unity to the world. The Abrahamic Family House, which was unveiled in New York on Friday before construction begins on Saadiyat Island next year, will be a physical manifestation of the Document on Human Fraternity signed by Pope Francis and Dr Ahmed Al Tayeb, the Grand Imam of Al Azhar, during the pontiff's visit to Abu Dhabi in February.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Warner Bros Hotel*











isicman said:


> The world's first Warner Bros Hotel will be operated by Hilton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Etihad Arena *











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306534127089393665


RMB2007 said:


> https://twitter.com/alzaabiofficial


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*GRAND MARINA INTERCONTINENTAL HOTEL (AL BATEEN)*



















cmajewsk said:


>





cmajewsk said:


> Here's a shot I took from across Al Bateen Wharf over the weekend...you can see that monstrosity Waterfront Towers to the immediate left.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*WATERFRONT TOWERS (AL KHUBEIRAH)*












cmajewsk said:


> Going up fast....





cmajewsk said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*SEAWORLD ABU DHABI*


















JonasBonn said:


> Taken end of September


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*DEMO: MEENA PLAZA, 4X?F Mixed Use (Mina Zayed)*









cmajewsk said:


> The are just about done stripping the buildings...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Makers district*









*







*



Coronusblack said:


> Taken today. Looks like two of the seven are topped out. Cranes coming down.


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks for the updates, El Palmesano.   

The destruction of the Meena Plaza is still a waste of capital and resources though. I don't get why that was necessary.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

yes, very crazy!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Abrahamic Family House*

Situated on Saadiyat Island, the Abrahamic Family House is a mega project with an incredibly inspiring message. Inspired by the Document on Human Fraternity, supervised by the Higher Committee of Human Fraternity, and ‘followed closely by Pope Francis and the Grand Imam’ — the Abrahamic Family House will comprise a mosque, a church, and a synagogue within the same space. The building was designed by architect Sir David Adjaye, to capture ‘the values shared between Judaism, Christianity, and Islam’. The endeavour was first announced back in 2019, by H.H. Sheikh Abdullah bin Zayed Al Nahyan, UAE Minister of Foreign Affairs and International Cooperation, but this latest update has given us the names of the worship centres. Within Abrahamic Family House you will find Imam Al-Tayeb Mosque, St. Francis Church, and Moses Ben Maimon Synagogue. The aim is that this project will symbolise and inspire tolerance, togetherness, fraternity, mutual respect and peaceful coexistence.


----------

